# saturday night at sykes



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

So my friend and i headed out to 3mb but we couldnt find pinfish and mullet that we could castnet. We head over to sykes instead and caught bull after bull. Luckily we managed a couple slots. The bait was cut mullet or white trout, they were hitting everything to tell the truth. All OUR bulls went back but im sad to see fat over slot reds being harvested. One or two is not to big of a deal but a guy was keeping every bull he brought up which was around 12 or 13 fish. he was giving us a hard time for obeying the law:boo:boo:boo. He left while we had one on and we were left without a net so i hand lined a 38 incher up onto the deck, got him unhooked and sent him back. he scored a 9.7 on his return dive, quite respectable. Had a great night and got my buddy his first true big fish, he is new to fishing. Hoping to head out there again soon.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice! 



reds are indiscriminate eaters...don't necessarily need live bait...


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Glad You had a Good Time and Got some Fish!! Next Time Pick up the Phone and Report HIM!!!!Its people Like Him That make us People That obey The Law Suffer I'll Call The Law on Anyone That Breaks It and Will Sleep Good at Night!!! Just My 02 !!! Thanks for The Report!!!


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *Redfish (10/25/2009)*Glad You had a Good Time and Got some Fish!! Next Time Pick up the Phone and Report HIM!!!!Its people Like Him That make us People That obey The Law Suffer I'll Call The Law on Anyone That Breaks It and Will Sleep Good at Night!!! Just My 02 !!! Thanks for The Report!!!




Dang right! I would report that clown too and not lose a wink of sleep!!!


----------



## christa71 (Sep 11, 2009)

:bowdown:clap


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

Please report all illegal fish caught,it's the right thing to do.Nice catch guy's.:clap


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

I would've called FWC on him, tip the number is on the back of your fishing license.


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice catch! It's people like him that causes us not to be able to keep more than one slot!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Good report. How did one guy carry 13 bull reds off bridge, without lookin suspicious? He was toting a load.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

18884043922 is the FWC report line.. bust his ass next time


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

the guy would catch three, put them in a cooler and carry them to his truck and then come back with an empty cooler and did this around 4 times, now i know that the number is on my license, thanks for thee info:bowdown


----------



## evolve (Oct 10, 2009)

I didnt know the number was there either. Good info. Congrats on your catch!


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice fish man!!! :clap :clap :clap



now was that the gulf breeze or pcb side you were fishing off of??


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Report him. How about taking a picture of him and post it up here if you see him again?

Last time I was fishing there, one of our fellow anglers actually confronted me and accused me of "throwing unwanted fish all over the pier the night before". But that was my first time fishing there in about 6 months. That kind of ruined that night.....

Nice catch by the way. Wish I could find some time to go down there real soon.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

the guy in the ackground in the second picture is the guy, but its tough to see him, but believe me i ill definitly report these guys now that i know the number ison my license.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Looks like ya'll had a good time catchin those nice reds and you got a couple to put in the cooler. But that dumb shit head that was keeping all them studs is gonna go down. Us fisherman should start a search party for his ass. Shit we should take him and put in a cooler and then fillet him and cook his ass up. Whatever, that brother is gonna get caught one day and when he does he'll suffer the consequences.


----------

